# نسألك ايتها الشفيعة المؤتمنة القديسة مريم العذراء



## حياة بالمسيح (3 ديسمبر 2020)

نسألك يا أمنا وأم مخلصنا وربنا وفادينا رب المجد يسوع المسيح ويا أم البشرية جمعاء منذ لحظة ان استودعك إيانا رب المجد يسوع المسيح وهو على الصليب في شخص الرسول يوحنا الحبيب أمنا جميعاً 
نسألك ايتها الشفيعة المؤتمنة القديسة مريم العذراء ان تصلي وتشفعي فينا وتذكرينا في صلواتك امام عرش نعمة ربنا رب المجد يسوع المسيح لكي يغفر لنا خطايانا ويغسلنا ويطهرنا بدمه الزكي الطاهر النقي الثمين
فهو لا يرد لك طلباً فصلاتك وشفاعتك عنده كليتي الاقتدار اطلبي منه ان يرحمنا بوسع رحمته ويبكتنا على خطايانا فنتوب ونتدم توبة نصوح وان يزيل الغشاوة التي على عيوننا لكي لا نرى الا الاه وان نعيش له لمجده لخدمته ولا لسواه امين


----------

